# Sales OPINION !!!



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I need a general OPINION from all you Guys and ghouls on the board.
As you know, I am doing Multiple HauntFX seminars this season, After the seminars I have Foam Appliances for sale, I price my Appliances cheaper than you can get them anywhere else, My QUESTION is How many of you would be willing to spend a lil extra money to purchase a Professionally Prepainted appliance. Me Personally at this stage of the game wouldnt want to buy a prepainted piece because I believe that half the fun of doing a appliance is doing the appliance to your own tastes, BUT before I was actually able to do a quality job , I think that I would definitely buy a prepainted piece........
Whats your input?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would prefer to make it myself. Now if you sold kits, that would be cool. 

Oh, and you also posted in the wrong spot. That would be spam if you sell this stuff.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx for your opinion deathtouch, and being that Im not trying to sell anything with this thread I would hope that its not in the wrong spot......Thats why I put in the title "OPINION" so not to be confused with trying to promote myself. but as for your opinion , I agree that personally I would want to do it myself, Thanx again


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, this is in the right spot.  

Personally, I have been looking for something for many-a Halloween where it concerns lycanthropes. Everything I ever see looks so hokey that I wouldn't even deign to wear it on me in any way. I would be up for something that would be easy to apply and still look the **** when the final piece was in place. Think about it Bags, you can't make the rounds to every house in America applying make-up and this is the next best thing. So it sounds like a reasonable compromise to me. I say go for it. :jol:


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

well there we have it both sides of the coin provided by Sinister, and Deathtouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanx for the Opinions guys


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with DT... if you sold kits that would be a good idea. Especially if you could even provide some sort of painting instructions to go with it. I'm not such a great painter.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

What are foam appliances?


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> What are foam appliances?


I could be wrong, but I think these are things like noses, ears, chins, foreheads, etc. that are glued to the face for facial modification.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

You are right spookydude with the addition to full face full chest applications as well.........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You don't mean boobs, right?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Easy there, PW....you don't want to attract the wrong Post whore johns!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As long as I don't do the attracting....Well, let the poster beware!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Jeff, I actually know of a gentleman in the business that is in the business because he contacted someone in the business to fabricate him a breast piece for his"girlsnightout" moments in life.....he was facinated by the process and now does custom work himself......... No Jeff, I will not give you his NUMBER!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

In my humble opinion, for what it's worth, I would probably go with the prepainted ones, at least for now. My painting and makeup skills are seriously lacking and having everything already to go would be great. On the nights that we're open, I'm usually running around trying to get all the actors ready and made up, etc so this would definitely be a time saver.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Jeff, I actually know of a gentleman in the business that is in the business because he contacted someone in the business to fabricate him a breast piece for his"girlsnightout" moments in life.....he was facinated by the process and now does custom work himself......... No Jeff, I will not give you his NUMBER!


I might already know him ! lol


----------

